# Amp tech in ON?



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey guys just wondering who would be a good amp tech, hopefully in my neck of the woods northern ontario? I would consider shipping it out if I had to. We have one music store here in Sudbury that has a tech but not sure of thier work on amps and I've had some minor trouble with them (extra long wait time). They may be swamped, I'm not sure. I brought in a guitar that I purchased there that had some issues a few weeks ago and was told that he would get right on it. Still waiting. As a disclaimer, I told him no rush though, so it may be my fault this time! The time before this, I had my Strat in for some work, was told two weeks and ended up having to call them three weeks later, asking about the guitar. Not the greatest service IMO.
The amp is a Egnater Rebel 20 that I've had trouble with for a while. Anywhere between half an hour and an hour of use, you'll start to get a static whir, almost like slowly rubbing a live mic against your sweater, then the popping begins. I ordered a new set of tubes and installed them, tried it out and the same result but with more intensity now. Seems like a cold solder joint or something along those lines, my guess anyway. 
Any help with this issue would be appreciated.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Found the amp tech section after posting this thread, doh!


----------

